# First F.O. Carp of Season



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

:B 27in. (Story on my site)


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought 28 was the minimum for a FO carp. Either way, nice fish


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pigsticker, a fish Ohio carp is 26' and up.......


----------

